
Stockholm terror attack - draugadrotten
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/stockholm-attack-latest-killed-shots-fired-lorry-truck-ahlens-mall-crash-crowd-sweden-people-a7672636.html
======
xingxiong
If only press said idiots instead of terrorists when they covered stuff like
this.

Why give any kind of credit to these idiots?

Don't blame some religion for what idiots do, don't blame people from other
countries for what idiots do.

Education and general life improvements can help idiots to become non-idiots.
Closing borders or checking body cavities seldom help with that.

~~~
vixen99
Responding to you would require moving right away from the guidelines for HN
so I won't. But it would be best if such links were not provided in the first
place.

